# weather looking good



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

weather looking good for weekend.light to variable winds with light afternoon ne seabreezes.anyone keen to try and hold on to those kingies? at kingscliff?


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

I can't make it Sat 
But I am going out Sunday if any one wants to come along
l have a pic from last weekend at Kingscliff
Andrew [fishmatics] caught a nice snaper and got smoked by a big kingie on 60lb line
Duran got the surprise of his life :shock: when a big whale popped up 12m in front of him, l saw his tail going down 12m out the side of me
It makes you think how lucky we are to experience all this with kayak fishing

Do shark shield work on whales 

Steven and l didn't have much luck with the fishing but lost our anchors when we had to cut them loose after getting them hooked on the reef


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A nice snapper, a 60lb line runaway, and Jonah coming up for a breather within tickling distance....it's not a dull trip with you gents :!:


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Good luck guys. Im still off the water for another month or so, pool's finished but im about to start the decking. Cant wait for summer when all my winter chores will hopefully be behind me.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Poddy we are very lucky to have good fishing areas right on our door step
Shoey you will have a bit of catahing up to do when you get back on the water ;you will be a bit rusty


----------

